# Comparing Ego AIO vs AIO D22 XL vs AIO Pro



## Taytay

So I thought that I would just put this here as I really struggled to find a similar comparison anywhere...

I originally started with the normal AIO (pictured left) - however, there are some known issues with this one, the airflow is still very open even when full closed (it is "airy") and the battery did not last. Positive is that it is very small and cute to carry around 

So the battery being my main concern I went over to the D22 XL (middle on picture). Even though it is quite a bit bigger, the battery life is awesome (I get almost a full day of use out of it) and the airflow control works properly! I like a nice tight draw and with this device you can take it down completely, which you can't with the normal AIO. 
I also found (not sure how this is even possible since I use the same 0.6 ohm coils in both) - the D22 XL has a lot less spitback than the normal AIO, maybe because I can close my airflow better? I don't know... not an expert.

Finally, I recently got a backup device and went for the AIO Pro (right on the picture). Absolutely love this one. The airflow can also be adjusted properly and the battery is similar size to the D22 XL, but the added nice feature with this one is that you have the option to unscrew the top little cap only and leave the coil part in the device for refilling. Granted, one of the lovely things about the AIO range is that their tanks are super easy to fill and if you remove only the top cap then the holes for refilling are a lot smaller, I have most of my juices in smaller spouted bottles for easy travelling and refilling anyway so it doesn't bother me.

In my humble opinion, when you are just getting started, ease of use is one of the top considerations. The other big one for me is the form factor. I want something that is both beautiful and convenient to carry around and easy to fill and maintain.Which is why I seem to have a bit of an obsession with the AIO line of devices... clearly

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Informative 4


----------



## Andre

Thank you. Extremely useful.

I have a Cubis tank, but hate the spitback. Thus, have not used it in months. And, have a load of 0.5 ohm coils in the drawer. Maybe getting a D22 or Pro is the answer to using those coil units?


----------



## StompieZA

Nice writeup! My SO got her a AIO the small one this weekend and she is loving it. She is trying to get of the stinkkies and seems to be helping alot as she only smoked 2 cigs yesterday! Whoop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Boktiet

Thanks for the write-up. I had only sad days with the original AIO and have since PIF'd them to friends who wanted to stop smoking. I miss the convenience the devices offered but maybe the Pro will be a better option. Will most definitely look into it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay

Andre said:


> Thank you. Extremely useful.
> 
> I have a Cubis tank, but hate the spitback. Thus, have not used it in months. And, have a load of 0.5 ohm coils in the drawer. Maybe getting a D22 or Pro is the answer to using those coil units?


I am not sure... This is another thing I have noticed... The 0.5 coil seems to also spit a lot more than the 0.6 as well (my sister uses the 0.5 and I use the 0.6 - but we occasionally switch them out) Even though you get slightly better flavour with the 0.5, I hate the spitback

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Great comparision @Taytay, some helpful information there 

@Andre I found the 0.5 ohm are brilliant if you're after a nice airy mouthful of face blistering juice, the stock 0.6 ohm AIO coils are better at vaporizing juice and are a little tighter. The 1.5 ohm Claptons are so far the best of the range, I haven't had one spit at me yet and the flavour is better than the 0.6 in the Cubis.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> Great comparision @Taytay, some helpful information there
> 
> @Andre I found the 0.5 ohm are brilliant if you're after a nice airy mouthful of face blistering juice, the stock 0.6 ohm AIO coils are better at vaporizing juice and are a little tighter. The 1.5 ohm Claptons are so far the best of the range, I haven't had one spit at me yet and the flavour is better than the 0.6 in the Cubis.


Thanks, I guess I have 8 Cubis 0.5 ohm coil units to donate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Many thanks @Taytay 
Such a great writeup - it is very helpful indeed and the photo is great to see the comparison. 
Thanks for the effort

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Effjh

Little disappointed here..

Got the D22 for my SO under the impression that it is a tighter draw than the normal AIO. WARNING: 100% not the case!

It is way more airy than the normal AIO and because of the bigger battery it will burn through the 1 ohm coils much faster. It actually lung hits pretty well, but for MTL, don't even bother.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Taytay

Effjh said:


> Little disappointed here..
> 
> Got the D22 for my SO under the impression that it is a tighter draw than the normal AIO. WARNING: 100% not the case!
> 
> It is way more airy than the normal AIO and because of the bigger battery it will burn through the 1 ohm coils much faster. It actually lung hits pretty well, but for MTL, don't even bother.


That is so sad . Sorry. mine definitely has a tighter draw. If I close it all the way , it comes close to how my twisp edge was, which is what I prefer


----------



## Effjh

Taytay said:


> That is so sad . Sorry. mine definitely has a tighter draw. If I close it all the way , it comes close to how my twisp edge was, which is what I prefer



Do you have the D22 or D22 XL? Maybe there is a difference. Or we got a dud.


----------



## blujeenz

Effjh said:


> Do you have the D22 or D22 XL? Maybe there is a difference. Or we got a dud.





Taytay said:


> D22 XL


Im fairly certain someone else posted that there was a difference too.


----------



## Effjh

blujeenz said:


> Im fairly certain someone else posted that there was a difference too.



I guess so. If that is the case maybe @Taytay can amend the OP ("The D22 is a bit shorter and chubbier than the normal AIO but has similar battery life and tank size *and you can control the airflow properly*") just to avoid confusion.


----------



## kyle_redbull

General prices on these mods?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Great write up. Anyone know if there are ceramic coils that fit these? Price on the coils?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Taytay

Effjh said:


> I guess so. If that is the case maybe @Taytay can amend the OP ("The D22 is a bit shorter and chubbier than the normal AIO but has similar battery life and tank size *and you can control the airflow properly*") just to avoid confusion.


Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Taytay

kyle_redbull said:


> General prices on these mods?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I paid around R450 for each. You could find them a but cheaper if you shopped around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay

kyle_redbull said:


> Great write up. Anyone know if there are ceramic coils that fit these? Price on the coils?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No idea about ceramic coils. The normal coils cost R50 each


----------



## StompieZA

Bought my SO's AIO (Small one) an RBA coil yesterday. Will build her a coil as soon as the normal coil is finished. 

Keen to see how the RBA runs compared to the normal coil as the RBA is shorter and might even give more airflow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay

StompieZA said:


> Bought my SO's AIO (Small one) an RBA coil yesterday. Will build her a coil as soon as the normal coil is finished.
> 
> Keen to see how the RBA runs compared to the normal coil as the RBA is shorter and might even give more airflow.


Please let me know how this goes! I have zero experience with coil building but have been interested in this...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Taytay said:


> Please let me know how this goes! I have zero experience with coil building but have been interested in this...



Will update as soon as i have built it and tested it. 

The coil comes prebuild with a vertical build so will probably use that first and then try the horizontal build to compare and see which is best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taytay

Hierso @Minamoo


----------

